# 5.11 Tactical "Holster Shirt"



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Just got my 5.11 Tactical Holster Shirt in the mail...
Black, XL, $39??? I think.

Product review:

The good:
Holds a Kahr PM40 tight and upright, very comfortable
Holds a XD 45 Service perfectly also! Upright, comfortable, concealed.

Snug, fitted and comfortable. The padding is great, the gun does not move or shift. MUCH more comfortable than a leather shoulder rig. No binding, no biting, no sweating. Should carry anything shy of a Desert Eagle, and will handle a 1911 just as well as a snubby.

The bad:
The pockets are closed w/ two velcro tabs... Good if you lean forward at the waist. The gun stays in. Bad if you're trying to draw silently.

The pockets are deep enough for a large auto, but "too deep" for spare mags. I'd prefer a deeper pocket under my left arm for the gun, and a shallower version for the mags.

The reinforcement/padding on shoulders of the the black shirt is grey... Not shown online. All-black would be more "under the radar".

Verdict:
This is a great product for CC under a light jacket in cool weather. Just looks like an "Under Armor" style t-shirt. All day comfortable. Great versitility.

I'm going to get a white one too.

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Have you compared draw times versus other carry methods using a shot timer yet? Just curious. I understand that a surreptitious "covert" draw is sometimes preferable to a blazing fast one.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Hey Jeff: I wear 511 from head to toe 6 days a week. I like their stuff because it very comfortable. I always have a pen on me with the slevve holder. On the shirts I really don't use for hiding a firearm. Even putting a little Kel-Tec in there feels unnatural to me so I got there belt backup system and that helped. With the pants I have all the colors and also bought the pricer hot weather ones and they are great. The right front pocket I use for my S&W Airweight 38 with pocket holster. The small pocket on the left is perfect for for an extra magazine. Their Jeans are nice and I can carry a small auto up front inside pocket next to the zipper. Sometimes when I sit down people think I'm excited to see them until I make an adjustment. I would say I spent over 3K on their stuff last year. I have lost lost of weight and my wife said I better start eating because she will not allow me to buy all new pants.
I like to use LAPOLICEGEAR.com i find them to have the best deal. Right now you can get two 49 dollar hot weather pants for just 29 dollars. The only difference is the back pockets are standard and you can only get them in Brown. It's a great deal 100 dollars worth for 29 dollars.

Their main site and I never buy from there it's good just to check out new stuuff is http://www.511tactical.com/ but I use http://www.lapolicegear.com/ and I think they have a Galco deal going on also.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Just got my 5.11 Tactical Holster Shirt in the mail...
> Black, XL, $39??? I think.
> 
> Product review:
> ...


do they make any shirts the same color of the padding,..gray?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike,
Not a speed draw situation here... All about comfort. I'm sure a shoulder rig would be 2 seconds faster! LOL...

That said... the thigh pocket of my cargo shorts isn't very quick either, but it's WAY better than an IWB...

In a pinch, in either instance, I'd be looking for cover and evasion first, draw-speed second. I figure I'd rather carry comfortably and "slow" than not at all because the damn holster bites me all day...

Also it "sucks" to have a bodybuilder physique in Orlando, FL... Not many opportunities for light jackets, or over-shirts, even in January. It's 75-95 every day... I like in shorts and t-shirts or polo shirts, so cargo shorts are 75% of my concealed carry attire.

I'm a Realtor (brief-case carry, XD 45), a personal trainer (cargo shorts, Kahr PM40), and I work part-time in an Army-Navy Store now (Black BDU pants and a fitted polo shirt, XD 45). I have mags stashed everywhere... lol

The holster shirt is GREAT for a backup weapon if you're expecting a fight, bad for a primary carry.

I'm thinking of taking off the velcro with the razor blade... Better access, with 80% of the retention.

Jeff


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

stormbringerr said:


> do they make any shirts the same color of the padding,..gray?


Only seen black and white...
JW


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Never heard it called a holster shirt if you want ten percent off and free shipping lapolicegear.com and when it asks for a coupon code put Military in you get 10% off everything.


----------

